# Looking for owner of 18' pro line flats boat



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

My old flats boat is still around Pensacola somewhere and I'd like to get in touch with the new owner. The boat is a custom greenish color with teak deck and a Yamaha 150 hpdi. The mahogany console has been replaced with a white fiberglass one. Anybody know him?


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm confused.


----------



## Mike Y (Feb 5, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> I'm confused.


? I want to get in touch with the new owner of this boat.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ahhh...Sellers remorse. Or was it the $10K you left in the bilge wrapped in plastic bags and duct tape?


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Chet88 said:


> Ahhh...Sellers remorse. Or was it the $10K you left in the bilge wrapped in plastic bags and duct tape?


Never hide the "play money" in something you're thinking about selling.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

gamefisherman said:


> ? I want to get in touch with the new owner of this boat.


Well, it stands to reason that you should know the person to whom you sold the boat unless you are talking about a third or fourth or fifth owner. That's why I was confused. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Well, it stands to reason that you should know the person to whom you sold the boat unless you are talking about a third or fourth or fifth owner. That's why I was confused. Hope that makes sense.


Absolutely! I think it has been sold at least once since my sale. And no, no hidden money. My wife has sniffed out all of my hiding places.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

your not talking about my old Pro line Staulker (sp?) bluish green with a padded poling platform, twin trolling motor mounts, are ya?


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

a said:


> your not talking about my old Pro line Staulker (sp?) bluish green with a padded poling platform, twin trolling motor mounts, are ya?


That's it! I bought it in 2006 from the Fedex pilot that you sold it to. The engine was blown when I got it. Painted it, put on the new Yamaha, teaked the deck and added the mahogany console. That was actually a really nice boat. Had to be one of the better Prolines ever built. I'd like to get that console back, if in fact the new owner has removed/replaced it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ha, wow, small world!


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

That is a beautiful console. :thumbup: I would want it back too. That looks like a boat that should have never been sold.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I know who has that boat. Send you a pm.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thats a cool ass boat.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> I know who has that boat. Send you a pm.



Thanks Bull!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Any time. Hopefully he still has the console.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I was the second owner of that boat, i bought it from a tarpon guide in Homassasa, named Mike Lochlear, for twenty grand. It was the first boat in that series, designed with help from Mike Lochlear....it was also the first high end flats boat in P'cola...i sold it to an employee, and bought a Pathfinder, he turned it in less than a month....the boat was sweet....just needed a new motor .
I can tell thats it, i can see where the twin t/m mounts were! Ive wonderedwhat happenend to that boat....nice CC!

Damn!....still has my stickers in it!


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

a said:


> I was the second owner of that boat, i bought it from a tarpon guide in Homassasa, named Mike Lochlear, for twenty grand. It was the first boat in that series, designed with help from Mike Lochlear....it was also the first high end flats boat in P'cola...i sold it to an employee, and bought a Pathfinder, he turned it in less than a month....the boat was sweet....just needed a new motor .
> I can tell thats it, i can see where the twin t/m mounts were! Ive wonderedwhat happenend to that boat....nice CC!
> 
> Damn!....still has my stickers in it!


Wow! Cool info Lance. I think they screwed up by not continuing/refining that hull. The current owner no longer has the console. That's ok though. Gives me an excuse to design/build another one!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have some Mahogany. 
not many B/F left and kinda rough stuff but surely enough to build what you want and I will let it go for cheap

Pensacola Salvage #8
5775 Dogwood Dr.
Milton
850-626-5532
Frank


----------

